# Excellent For Rough Turning



## WoodNSawdust

Thank you for the review. I have making a set of these using Cap'n Eddie Castelin cutters. After a few more bowls would you update your review? Let us know how they hold up long term.


----------



## TimberMagic

Glad to hear you have good results with Capt. Eddie's carbide cutters. I've been tempted to give him a try at some point. I enjoy his videos, and made a bunch of napkin rings as Christmas gifts based on his technique.

I currently have a Woodchuck PenPro, and like it for roughing pens. The handle I made is pretty short (great for pens), but I've used it on a few larger spindle turnings. Glad to hear someone else say carbide cutters are not the "cure all", as is often portrayed. On some other forums, I seem to see a lot of people give in and just go carbide. My goal is to "master" the skew-although until lately I questioned whether it was possible! I have been turning just a few years and getting a lot more comfortable using the skew. When the skew is sharp, and everything works, it can be quite amazing (and rewarding) just how smooth a finish HSS can give you.


----------

